# Anyone with a metal lathe ready for a small job ?



## buffalobill (28 Mar 2013)

Hi I am close to finishing a project but need 2 small parts for a swinging cradle, i was wondering if there was anyone to help my out turn 2 small parts in brass for me ?


----------



## flh801978 (28 Mar 2013)

Hi there I can do them ...can you send a diagram?


----------



## buffalobill (28 Mar 2013)

pm sent


----------



## flh801978 (30 Mar 2013)

I hope these meet with your approval BB ?


----------

